# Anyone know these breeders: Tinkilee, Keja, Tyramara, Cavri, Adanac or Kisbur?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I know Keja. Silver Toys are their specialty.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tyramara is where Sunny is from. Denise Brandsma is a wonderful lady and she is a great breeder.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

? You already got green lights on most of these from some of the most experienced posters on this forum.
http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/12492-adanac-toy-poodles.html


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you try this one? He does all the testing. But you would probably have to go on a waitiing list.

Tees Poodles - Champion Breeder of Quality Dogs - Dr. Terill Udenberg : Tees Poodles

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=Tees


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cavri is a wonderful breeder of Toys. She is a lovely woman who is encouraging and helpful to everyone at any dog show she happens to be attending. Her dogs are awesome! She had a "Big Bang" litter named Penny, Sheldon and Leonard and I got to meet the three of them. Little Leonard stole my heart! The sweetest little gentleman. Cathy loves to do brace competitions with Leonard and Penny, and it is the cutest thing in the world to see those two cuties on one lead, walking at the same pace in the same haircut. I would HIGHLY recommend Cathy Siverns/Cavri Toy Poodles to anyone!!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry, I posted the wrong link above when I said you had already gotten green lights on these breeders. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodl...canadians-please-help-me-find-toy-poodle.html


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> ? You already got green lights on most of these from some of the most experienced posters on this forum.
> http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/12492-adanac-toy-poodles.html


I contacted Adanac and asked about toy poodle pup availability. He told me that he has no toy poodle pups at the moment but has a miniature. When I told him I wasn't interested in a miniature and asked him when he will be expecting new pups, he never replied =(


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Did you try this one? He does all the testing. But you would probably have to go on a waitiing list.
> 
> Tees Poodles - Champion Breeder of Quality Dogs - Dr. Terill Udenberg : Tees Poodles
> 
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


This breeder (from reading his website) seems to know exactly what he is doing but when I asked him about toy poodle availability, he referred me to another breeder.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Cavri is a wonderful breeder of Toys. She is a lovely woman who is encouraging and helpful to everyone at any dog show she happens to be attending. Her dogs are awesome! She had a "Big Bang" litter named Penny, Sheldon and Leonard and I got to meet the three of them. Little Leonard stole my heart! The sweetest little gentleman. Cathy loves to do brace competitions with Leonard and Penny, and it is the cutest thing in the world to see those two cuties on one lead, walking at the same pace in the same haircut. I would HIGHLY recommend Cathy Siverns/Cavri Toy Poodles to anyone!!


She does seem like a good breeder but she has no pups at the moment =(


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleNoodle said:


> She does seem like a good breeder but she has no pups at the moment =(


When it comes to puppies, waiting for the right one is often necessary.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

PoodleNoodle said:


> This breeder (from reading his website) seems to know exactly what he is doing but when I asked him about toy poodle availability, he referred me to another breeder.


What was wrong with the other breeder?

*ETA:
Are you willing to travel for the dog or have it shipped? *
http://www.barclaypoodles.com/poodlenursery.html


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> When it comes to puppies, waiting for the right one is often necessary.


The thing is... there are many good recommended reputable breeders. However, many of them have pups or are going to have pups whose parents aren't fully tested (PRA tested for sure but not other diseases), which makes me worry. What if you wait for a puppy and the puppy turned out to have some sort of problem??


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> What was wrong with the other breeder?
> 
> *ETA:
> Are you willing to travel for the dog or have it shipped? *
> Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Breeder With AKC Poodle Puppies For Sale Champion Poodles


I'm willing to have it shipped but I'm wondering if it is a hassle getting it across the border from usa to canada and I'm worried about the pup being on the plane too long.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodleNoodle said:


> I'm willing to have it shipped but I'm wondering if it is a hassle getting it across the border from usa to canada and I'm worried about the pup being on the plane too long.


Well, I'd wait for the right breeder. Shipping cross border is not a problem. Toys breeds do not always fare as well as larger breeds. This is another reason why you want to be certain you are dealing with an ethical breeder. You want someone who is not going to just take your money and put a pup at risk. You also want someone who has shipped with success before and understands the process.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

PoodleNoodle said:


> I'm willing to have it shipped but I'm wondering if it is a hassle getting it across the border from usa to canada and I'm worried about the pup being on the plane too long.


It looks to me like Barclay is a reputable breeder. Note that there are more results than just the first page. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

I don't know if they ship, but for all the trouble you have already taken, you might as well fly to PA and get it over with! JMO. I have had three toys shipped by breeders who knew what they were doing, and with no bad results, but picking up the puppy in person and carrying it back in the airplane cabin with you is certainly better, and something that many buyers do.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

PoodleNoodle said:


> The thing is... there are many good recommended reputable breeders. However, many of them have pups or are going to have pups whose parents aren't fully tested (PRA tested for sure but not other diseases), which makes me worry. *What if you wait for a puppy and the puppy turned out to have some sort of problem??*


There's always a risk that a puppy might have 'some sort of problem'.... There are many 'problems' that simply can't be tested for... LIFE itself is a risk...

When you get your puppy, take out accident and illness insurance... You can pay more and also get insurance for genetic illnesses..


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodleNoodle said:


> I'm willing to have it shipped but I'm wondering if it is a hassle getting it across the border from usa to canada and I'm worried about the pup being on the plane too long.


Sunny came to Chicago from Wolseley, Saskatchewan and you might be able to find early posts on the who adventure -- but I will never do it again. Even the breeder admitted she never had any problems before which shows there is always a first time. It was a nightmare. Personally, I would drive very long distances rather than ship a dog. Sunny's was a nightmare.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> When it comes to puppies, waiting for the right one is often necessary.


Completely agreed. 

Folks here know how difficult it is to wait for a puppy; most of us have had to spend months searching for the right breeder and then waiting for the right puppy. Unfortunately, we've also seen how quickly the joy of having a new puppy can turn to tragedy when decisions are made impulsively.

I'm not saying any of the breeders you've mentioned are not reputable (I don't really know anything about them), just to be cautious and patient.


----------

